# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  El 'esqueleto nuclear' de los 2.000 millones

## Jonasino

> El coste de la infraestructura alcanza los 2.043 millones de euros
> 
> 31 años después de que se paralizase su construcción, los españoles han dejado de pagar el coste vía recibo
> 
> 
> En Valdecaballeros la vida transcurre hoy tranquila, sin agobios. Este pequeño pueblo de Badajoz fue durante los años 80 la capital económica de la Siberia extremeña, con una tasa de paro bajo cero al calor de la central nuclear que se había proyectado, y prácticamente construido, en sus inmediaciones.
> 
> El pueblo, de poco más de 1.000 habitantes, contempló el desembarco de casi 5.000 trabajadores provenientes de toda España y parte del extranjero. "Llegaron americanos, alemanes... Esto era Hollywood. La gente pasó de ganar cuatro duros a tener un sueldo fijo, y gracias a eso el pueblo se reconstruyó entero", recuerda Pedro Sierra, que ya entonces ejercía de Policía Local en el municipio.
> 
> ...


Fuente:El mundo/economia

----------

